# Someone Please Help Me With My Transmission Issues!!!!



## Emae (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay I bought my 2012 Cruze in September 2012. I have had problems with the transmission since February 2013. I had a ticket with GM opened but it did not do me any good. My car has always not shifted properly and every time I call or take it in I am told it is fine. In Feb of 2013 they "fixed" the problem because it had finally broke. Here I am again with the same problems. The car doesn't shift properly. It gets stuck, it jerks, it is not safe! Merging on highways is a disaster waiting to happen. I had pretty much decided I am stuck paying for a car that is a huge pain. Well on MArch 21st my dash said "Transmission Hot Idle Engine" I was on my way out of town I called the service center which wasn't much help considering it was 5pm on a Friday and I was in the middle of no where. I called the 1-800 number and was basically told there wasn't anything they could do but if my car broke down to call them and they would come tow it to the nearest dealer. I took my car in on Monday the 24th. I told the about the display and that the car is shifting hard and sporatic. They called me two days later and said they think they fixed the problem that I had to much trans fluid. (How does that happen in the first place since they are the only ones that have worked on my car?) I picked my car up (after they tried to charge me) and then find that they used all my gas. I understand they had to drive it but really they left it so low the light was on. So that of course infuriated me. I once again have no service records because well I was told they couldn't print it out? On top of that my car is driving terrible! You can feel it jerk into drive. Once again the transmission is sticking and it is shifting hard when it does eventually shift. I am so tired of being told that this is normal. I drove a 13 while they had my car and it didn't stick. I could merge onto the highway without any problem. It didnt hop when I put it in reverse. My paperwork says I have to take my car to that dealership in order to keep my warranty. So what am I suppose to do wait until it breaks again? When the car shifts the car jerks and because it isn't constant they can't fix it? The last time this happened it continued to get worse until it finally did break and they had to tow it. At this point I want GM to take this car back. I do not want anything in return. The car I traded in and all the money I have paid for this car they can keep. I do not ever want nor will I ever purchase another Chevy. This has been the worest experience I have ever had. The sad part is that I am willing to call and let them repo it if that is what I have to do and it won't be because I cannot afford it. It is because this car is NOT safe.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You can't label an entire company by one vehicle. It sounds like you're just dealing with an extremely bad dealership.


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds like you have a few issues,
1. Dealer, try and get car to another dealer, call GM customer service number in your owners manual
2. Sounds like it has an electronic issue controlling the trans, my opinion is if it's shifting at all and not slipping then transmission internals are ok, but perhaps a controller problem. But perhaps transmission is failing, usually GM will just exchange them under warranty.
3. If you've had this car for 19 months and it's shifted poorly since new, then you need to take some responsibility for it....your post reads like you just put up with it and ran it till it failed in spite of ..you should have had it back at dealer straight away,....

find another dealer, get another opinion get it looked at while it still running and maybe that will save some downtime. Any dealer will be able to see what's already been done to it under warranty.

i can understand your frustration with it and hopefully this is the only issue you've had with the car, can get it resolved and enjoy putting lots of miles on it.....


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You can take your car to any Chevrolet dealership for warranty service, period.

This dealer is clearly inept and is a liar too, so, GET OUTA THERE, NOW!

Remember, the next dealer you select knows nothing about you or your frustration, so, you are restarting a relationship.
Simply go to the new dealer, explain the concern, tell them that dealer 'A' tried to repair but failed and leave it at that.
Try to take someone at the new dealer for a ride so you can demonstrate the concern.

Let them take it from there.

Good luck and please report back,
Rob


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

"Hot engine temps @ idle" sounds like a water pump....make your new dealer take a look at your pump.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> "Hot engine temps @ idle" sounds like a water pump....make your new dealer take a look at your pump.


Owner is seeing a trans over temp light.
Not coolant.

Rob


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with Mackwrench. From what I just read...it sounds like it's your responsibility to take ur car in as soon as you notice a problem and instead you let it go for how long?!. Now ur complaining about the car being unsafe. In my own honest opinion, I think ur being unfair as well. I also think u got a bad dealership and u should of went to a different one after u noticed it wasn't actually fixed right the first time. All in all here...ur just as guilty as the dealership. I'm not bullying you or anything but sounds like you need to take a step back and re access the situation. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The only time I have experienced my 2012 auto holding a gear longer than I would like is when I jump on the accelerator or give more than 1/2 throttle which is not how I normally drive. This might be due to the learning aspect of the transmission. 

With an easy foot my transmission is smooth and predictable. If I jump on it in town to pull out in front of someone at an intersection, It will rev to the 4K RPM range and have to keep my foot the same or ease out slightly to get the car to shift from 2nd to 3rd. Even doing this there is definitely a 2-3 second delay before it decided to shift. 

Since my car shifts so well with easy throttle I assume this behavior is actually the programming. Since I demanded more acceleration even though I have eased off the throttle its making sure this tiny turbo engine is spooled up enough to continue to accelerate. Wouldn't you hate it if the transmission shifted up to the next gear when you just eased off or leveled out your speed for a second?

I read on here some dealers telling the automatic drivers to drive the auto similar to a manual transmission in relation to the throttle. If your transmission is reving more than your like in each gear, ease off slightly will cause it to shift(similar to how in a stick you let off the throttle to shift). I find this is true 100% of the time, except the example above where you are at 100% throttle off the line, there is almost always a delayed shift when you finally ease off the throttle.

My example above is 2nd to 3rd gear, but think this behavior can be experienced in other gears as well when you transition from hard acceleration to easy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Emae, 

I am really sorry to hear about your transmission and dealership concern. I would like to look into this further for you. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and Chevrolet dealership. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I just want to say that I understand my tranny and its idiosyncrasies. I've learned to adjust my driving so the tranny shifts rather smoothly. Mine has never jerked. There's a bit of coordination required to adjust your accelerator pressure at certain precise times so the transmission can shift smoothly. I've never (knock on wood) had any tranny problems as yet. It may have helped that I learned how to drive at age 8 on a manual. Being in tune with your car is like balancing your chokra. Some have it and some don't.


----------



## Emae (Feb 19, 2013)

I signed a "Lifetime Powertrain Program Loyalty Certificate" that actually states I have to have all services done at their service department. I did find out today that it really doesn't matter and I called and scheduled an appointment with another dealership today. Thank you for the advice. 

Just to clarify the shifting issues with my car have not been consistant over the past 19 months and I believe that is part of the problem. The car will go months without having any problem at all and then all of a sudden it struggles to get out of gear, etc. It is frustrating to be told that because it is sporadic they can't diagnose the issue. Since the last time it was acting up like this they sent me home and it broke down a few days later. After reading the records on my car I was very surprised to see that there were no service codes found when they tested my car. They then attempted to drive it. With the problem still there they removed and disassembled my transmission and then found low and rev roller clutch broken. 

I am hoping that maybe the next dealership will be able to help me figure out what is going on with the transmission instead of just searching for service codes. And I do apologize for saying all "Chevys" because a lot of the people I know own Chevy's that is why I went with a Chevy. I was truly frustrated thinking to myself I am stuck with this dealership that keeps telling me it is "normal!' 

Once again THANK YOU!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Please let us know what the new dealership finds!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Id love to know what he finds out as well. Some dealerships just don't give a ****. And that's what is sad. I think Chevrolet/GM needs to get together with dealerships somehow and go over things and set some ground rules. The problem is, dealerships operate on their so GM cant do much more than likely which blows.*


----------

